# New way to make music?



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

A staggering video! It is amusing, inspiring, and (improbably) by the end I was moved to tears ...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

:tiphat:

It must have taken hours to set up and brought joy to the architects.


----------

